# RIP Andre Previn



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

Just learned that Andre Previn passed away this morning. He was a top-notch conductor, composer, classical pianist, jazz pianist, he could do it all. RIP Maestro
https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo...re-previn-musical-polymath-has-died-at-age-89


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

There's a thread ongoing:
Emeritus André Previn


----------

